# New Years Eve



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Everybody,
It looks as if my wife & I are going over to Jerejak Island for NYE, they advertise "Enjoy a night of delectable delights & fun filled games at our beach side". 65RM to include a BBQ and the ferry both ways, last one back at 1-30am. Anybody interested?.
To make sure I (we) enjoy ourselves I'm taking beach stuff, anti mozzie tabs, water, and a bot. of red wine, (screwtop, for the heart!), and some paper cups
Regards Rob


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Sounds like a plan! Enjoy!


----------

